# February Photo Contest



## Karen519

*Congrats*

Congrats to Bentleysmom for being the January winner!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations Bentley's mom, great choice.

Here's one for you, this is my boy Remy.


----------



## CStrong73

This one's a few months old, but still one of my favorite photos of Rocket.


----------



## Pixie

Congratulations Joyce. It was indeed a nice pic of Ky teaching her little alfa pup how to dance (criss cross)

Yay, my first entry in the photo contest  Pixie showing you all how to properly use a pillow


----------



## Jushing

Congrats Joyce. I agree that was such a cute picture of Ky teaching Bentley to dance.

Retto had a rough day playing at daycamp all day:


----------



## Wendy427

Yes, congrats, Joyce! I LOVE that pic of Ky and Bentley doing the "Hokey Pokey"! 

_You put your right foot in,
You put your right foot out,
You put your right foot in,
And you shake it all about,_
_You do the hokey pokey
and you turn yourself around
That what it's all about._


----------



## DieselDog

View attachment 138434
These are old but my favorites. The first is how he used to sleep all time until, the second picture, he started to get too big 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## xoerika620xo

congrats joyce! this was taken the first week we got chester


----------



## Alaska7133

Lucy likes to lie across Reilly and fall asleep. This is at our front office.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Congrats Joyce! 

Here's Maddie snoozing.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*Asleep On The Staircase of Dreams*

Bella sometimes liked to sleep on the staircase with her little muzzle wedged between the stair riser and the wrought iron rung! Silly girl. She's famous for her upside down sleeping ~ her personal favorite, so I posted one that was not as usual.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I can already tell this will be another tough one to vote on, every time I come here I get belly laughs!!


----------



## Brave

I have too many of Bear sleeping how will I ever choose????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Joyce- I don't think I am alone when I saw Bently and KY Pics are needed, too. Not to submit for the contest- Of Course  Just because they are HRH KY and Broadway Bently!


----------



## Bentleysmom

MikaTallulah said:


> Joyce- I don't think I am alone when I saw Bently and KY Pics are needed, too. Not to submit for the contest- Of Course  Just because they are HRH KY and Broadway Bently!


OK just for fun, *these don't count*. I was at work and DH said he "couldn't stop" Ky from stealing my pillow for her hay (before I built the princess house). He couldn't stop her but he could take pics of the thief in action...


----------



## CarlosW9FE

My bridge boy Rhett loved to sleep on his back....and he would never fall over


----------



## Megora

Here is my little bear cub as he was...  



^ Kimberly - I love this picture! And I love the pictures on the wall!



ETA - 

The following pic isn't for the contest because it's fairly bad quality - but now that Bertie has learned to settle, this is what our evenings are like with both goldens. Sleepy hollow.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Here's Vinnie as a puppy...well he's still a puppy, just a huge one. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaya




----------



## tobysmommy

Chaya, could you edit your post and attach the image so everyone can see it? Linked photos are not visible to everyone. All I see in your post above is a photobucket place holder that says "Sorry. This person moved or deleted this image". Thanks.


----------



## tobysmommy

This is not an entry, just nostalgic memories of Toby when he was a baby. He worked out a perfect temperature control system that he still keeps up to this day. He starts his siestas by the fire, and when that gets too warm, he moves over onto the stone floor. When he's sufficiently cooled down, he goes back to his spot in front of the fire, and so on. And he still sleeps on his back sometimes, but not as often.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Toby is so cute, and pretty smart to figure that out but....it looks like he may need to be on Hoarders soon  jk


----------



## Chaya

tobysmommy said:


> Chaya, could you edit your post and attach the image so everyone can see it? Linked photos are not visible to everyone. All I see in your post above is a photobucket place holder that says "Sorry. This person moved or deleted this image". Thanks.


Sorry for some reason my computer isn't letting me attach the photo. Let me try a few more times...


----------



## tobysmommy

Bentleysmom said:


> ....it looks like he may need to be on Hoarders soon  jk


LOL! Yes, he loved his stuffies when he was a baby. Mind you, if he needs to go on Hoarders, I need to get some kind of therapy for compulsive dog toy shopping...


----------



## tobysmommy

Chaya said:


> Sorry for some reason my computer isn't letting me attach the photo. Let me try a few more times...


Perhaps the photo is too large?*

Edit:* I see it now. Thank you!


----------



## JDandBigAm

It doesn't seem like 4 years ago Jonah was this size!


----------



## Mayve

ugh there are so many of her sleeping...hard to chose just one. I think though this is my very favorite one so here goes


----------



## jagmanbrg

This is Granger around 9 weeks, he always slept under this bookcase until he couldn't fit anymore...


----------



## xoerika620xo

Got a recent one of Chester I'll use this one instead 

I just took this now.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JMME

We spent a weekend with my parents and my Mom gave him a foot massage. He wasn't sure how he felt about it at first, but he slowly started to fall asleep with the bone in his mouth


----------



## the S team

Scout's precious sugar face in peaceful slumber before his cancerous tumor, surgery and now massive scar. I love him both ways. One day (hopefully far, far from now), this pic will be a part of his memorial. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

I love these photos!! I cant believe some of the places our Goldens fall asleep. :new (18):

This is Chloe during the first week I brought her home. She always looked so innocent when she was sleeping. Now when she was awake it was a different story :--devil:teeheehee!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cody at 14.


----------



## Jtpllc

Guys I really can't pick the best sleeping photo I seriously have so many of Van Gogh sleeping that its so hard to pick the best one... Ill allow you guys to decide for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Jtpllc said:


> View attachment 139778
> View attachment 139786
> View attachment 139794
> View attachment 139802
> View attachment 139810
> View attachment 139818
> 
> 
> Guys I really can't pick the best sleeping photo I seriously have so many of Van Gogh sleeping that its so hard to pick the best one... Ill allow you guys to decide for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like # 6 the best. They are all great!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Here's my entry of my baby Phoenix


----------



## Jtpllc

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I like # 6 the best. They are all great!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much. That was just last month when we were in Tennessee! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjohnstone82

So the first pic is my entry, My hubby was doing the washing up and Jasper came along and fell asleep on his foot. The other few are just nice ones I like- Jasper and my hubby having a nap together, and then Poppy playing tetris in her sleep


----------



## Jtpllc

Here is our new pup cooper sleeping... Ha he sleeps in the weirdest places. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy

Hello Jtpllc,

Those are all great photos, but the contest allows for only one entry per member, and if a member posts more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the contest. So your entry will be this photo:


----------



## MurphyDawg

In honor of Valentines day, here are Murphy and Saffron snoozing in bed one afternoon while I was studying...note that their bodies form a heart shape and that Murphy appears to be holding Saffron's paw! 

Jenn Murphy and Sassy Saffron


----------



## Jtpllc

tobysmommy said:


> Hello Jtpllc,
> 
> Those are all great photos, but the contest allows for only one entry per member, and if a member posts more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the contest. So your entry will be this photo:


Didn't know the rules.... Here take this photo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Baby J , her favorite place to sleep at that time!:


----------



## allieutter

Not spoiled at ALL....


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

Here's Layla and Bauer snoozing together


----------



## LifeIsGood

Kirby sleeping in the garden on a cool summer day. 2 months before he went to the bridge.


----------



## SimTek

(Samantha) Sam Dogs first visit to the vet... she fell asleep during the exam..


----------



## kwhit

Claire's Friend said:


> Baby J , her favorite place to sleep at that time!:


That is absolutely hysterical.  Too cute...


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Each month it gets harder and harder to vote! Too many awesome pics. Keep em coming


----------



## Nairb

My 8 year old daughter had asked to sleep on the floor with Bella. I was a little apprehensive, since at 8 months old, she wasn't far removed from her landshark days. This was the scene the following morning.


----------



## kwhit

Lucy always managed to keep her eyes shadowed while keeping her tummy in the sun...


----------



## Pammie

Guess he had another hard day of being loved and pampered!


----------



## akgolden

It's exhausting riding around with dad all day!


----------



## Jingers mom

*Sleeping Jinger*

Jinger in her favorite sleeping position.


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful photos ! 
My sleepy dog


----------



## rik6230

kwhit said:


> Lucy always managed to keep her eyes shadowed while keeping her tummy in the sun...


Woww... great photo !!


----------



## Ivyacres

This theme is lots of fun with so many awesome pics! Here's Honey sleeping after she 'helped' us tile the kitchen backsplash.


----------



## Barkr

*Rock Pillow Amber 2009*

Rock Pillow Amber 2009 hard morning hunting chipmunks


----------



## Dubraska

Here's Rock 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Toby in his favorite snoozing spot


----------



## Bentleysmom

I have been enjoying this thread sooooo much! Since I've been locked up I come here to look at all the precious pics over and over. They make my heart smile! ♥


----------



## ShadowGolden

Here's Shadow from when we first got him - looking like a discarded stuffed animal under the coffee table.


----------



## Wendy427

*Renny's newest sleeping position*

Renny's newest sleeping position:


----------



## Catalina

So many great pictures! This is one of my current favorites. It's Fletcher with our new kitten, Franny. She fits in so well with our goldens and our older cat.


----------



## Jen & Brew

Wish he was this little again! <3


----------



## Ranger

It's been awhile since I played...

Here's Ranger, being a great foster brother to his little foster sister Scarlett.


----------

